# Seminole Standard Poodles



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Kissy (pictured above) is a dark brown female, will be 2 yrs in February, is also available for SALE. She is a sweet calm girl, has lived in the house, and will be bred to Razzle last week of January. She has had one litter of 12 puppies, raised 11 of them. For more info/pedigrees on Citi-Boy and/or Kissy contact me at:

Well that is just horrible !!! She was bred so young and had 11 puppies and now will be bred to give them another 15,000 $$$ and than be possibly dumped to some puppy mill :smow::smow::smow:- I am speechless... 

And this :
All our poodles take turns living in the house in family surroundings, and all our "friends" live inside during extreme weather. Our standards are very people orientated, they are handled daily, never put in fenced in fields and forgotten about for weeks at a time.

WOW - imagine that !!! They never forget them for weeks !!!!!?????? How loving !!!!!!!!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I would never buy anything from them. 

The breeder does not even talk about health testing or anything typical pet BYB. :scared:


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

:scared: _Holy cow!! And what do they do with the others that aren't allowed inside when it isn't their turn?! This is scary. I am amazed that she listed that she only raised 11 of the puppies. All kinds of red flags here!! Sorry._


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

poor babies  I understand that some breeders, especially higher volume ones, maintain kennels. I have a set of outdoor runs that were a huge waste of moo-lah because I can count on one hand the number of times they've been used. They were intended though for nice weather for a couple of hours during a day or when we had a dog visiting to be bred and needed help seperating them for potty time and what not. I can't imagine sticking one of my "friends" outside or in a kennel building for days or weeks at a time. Jazz is peaking at me over the top of my laptop and she says she doesn't want to give up sleeping in the bedroom. 

As for the 11 puppys raised comment, I dont like that but at least she is honest that one puppy died at some point. That happens, even to the best breeders who've done everything they can. What the case was here who knows. I don't care for her choice of words on the matter, I don't treat or refer to my dogs as "stock" like others do, but I cant really fault her for the truth of the matter.

Wonder if they are going to keep that girl long enough for her to whelp or if they would consider selling her in whelp if a buyer for her appeared? Strange, why breed a dog you don't want anymore??


----------



## Moeman1955 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Seminole*

I will keep this short and sweet. When I first got on this forum I was still so ticked off I was going to really bad mouth this breeder because I was mad. But time has passed and I will state FACTS as they relate to our experience.

My son purchased a dog from this breeder. We had issues from the moment we got home. He called and even emailed several time and NEVER got a response. We finally had to turn the dog over to a poodle rescue as we could not handle the dog. It broke our hearts to do it and we cried going home. We even called to try and get the dog back and give it one more try but it is their policy to not return the dog and as time passed I understood why. It took them over a year to place the dog. 

Since then we have purchased two standard poodles from another breeder in Georgia and are very happy with Rossi and Lorenzo. I looked at the Seminole site just now and it appears there have been some issues with Facebook posts etc about them and an "investigation" is underway. Now there are good posts about this breeder too. But based on MY FAMILY's experience with this breeder I can not recommend her.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

sorry for your experience, but thanks for posting. it's helpful for folks looking for a puppy to hear owners' views based on actual experience, positive and negative, on various breeders.


----------

